# تغليف جدران الخارجية للبنيات باستخدام الواح الاالمنيوم والنوافذ



## عبد الحسن محمد (29 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ارجو افادتي بارسالكم لي كتلوكات وطريقة التنفيذ لتغليف الجدران الخارجية باستخدام الواح الالمنيوم والنوافذ الزجاجية الجاهزة المتحركة( alamnuom wall cladding) و( Rainscreen 
 ( Cladding Systems مع خالص لاحترام والتقدير


----------



## hiba (30 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

هذه كتالوجات لAlucobond موجودة بالروابط

مزيد من التفاصيل موجودة على

www.sweets.com
www.arcat.com

أتمنى أن تكون مفيدة


----------



## zam0332 (30 نوفمبر 2008)

thank you vry much


----------



## Alinajeeb (30 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا ..Hiba


----------



## مايزنر (30 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكورة أختي هبة على المشاركة الرائعة...


----------



## hiba (30 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

هذه مزيد من التفاصيل بالروابط...أتمنى أن تكون من ضمن المطلوب

المصدر: http://www.tilesint.co.uk/aerolite_application.html

مراجع أخرى:
http://www.archbone.co.uk/H20_rigid_sheet_composite_cladding.htm
http://www.barbour.info/BarbourComp...ng&Search=1&IsMFR=True&IsProd=True&IsQA=False
http://www.mcrma.co.uk/cons_details.htm


----------



## عبد الحسن محمد (3 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
انا جدا شاكرا لك على هذة التفاصيل وارجو منك يا اختي هبة اعلامي عن اقرب شركات تنفذ العمل هذا والاسعار حيث اني من العراق كماتعلمي وبالتحديد من البصرة ارجو ان كون الشركات من الكويت او الامارات اسعر تجهيز المواد مع خالص الاحترام والتقدير 
المدير التنفيذي لشركة basrah eurolane compiny


----------



## الجرح العراقي (3 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لكم جميعا
اخوكم
الجرح العراقي


----------



## Arch_M (3 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لك م/ هبة وشكرا للجميع افدتمونا حقيقة


----------



## فادي أحمد أورفلي (4 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا وجزاكي الله خيرا


----------



## hiba (4 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

هذا عنوان للإتصال بشركة Alucobond فرع الكويت


Riham General Trading & Contracting Co. W.L.L
P.O. Box No. 2118
13022 Safat
Phone:+965-244 7109
Fax: +965-243 2840
Contact: Mr. Salem El-Hegawi
Homepage: www.fmtas-group.com 

فرع الإمارات
M/S Electromech Technical Associates 
P.O.Box 5239
Salah Al Din Road
Dubai 
Phone: +971- 4 - 272 9999
Fax: +971- 4 - 2719646
Contact: Mr. Younus Kafeel
Homepage: www.etamelco.com


----------



## hiba (4 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

هذه معلومات عن شركة Hunter Douglas فرع دبي

http://www1.hunterdouglascontract.com/HDWeb/Cultures/en/countryhome.htm?country=ME
http://www1.hunterdouglascontract.com/HDWeb/Cultures/en/Products/SolarControl/DownloadOverview.htm

Division Name:Hunter Douglas Middle EastWeb:www.hunterdouglascontract.com
Address.O. Box 17283
Jebel Ali
Dubai


----------



## ToOoFi (8 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوووورة اخت هبة عالمعلومات المهمة


----------



## RBF (4 يناير 2009)

هبه شغلها عالي جداً


----------



## arch_alduribi (4 يناير 2009)

شكــــــــــــــــــــراَ للجميع...


----------



## سمر الكيالي (5 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا----الله يعطيك العافية---معلومات قيمة تفاصيل جميلة----شكرا


----------



## فادي أحمد أورفلي (6 يناير 2009)

شكرا أخت هبة وكما عهدناكي دائما ,شكرا


----------



## reem essawy (7 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا انتي منقذتي


----------



## عبد الحسن محمد (14 يناير 2009)

ارجو اعادة ارسال الملفات لانها لاتفتح


----------



## عبد الحسن محمد (14 يناير 2009)

انا جدا جدا شاكرؤا لك واني اسف لتاخري عن شكرك على هذة المعلومات وانشاء اللة سوف نعقد صفقة مع الشركة الكويتية مع خالص الاحترام وفقك الله


----------



## فنون جميلة 911 (24 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## republicanguard (27 أغسطس 2010)

لو امكن تعريف اكثر بـخامة 
Alucobond - Dubond

مثل العيوب والمزايا والاشياء التى تؤخد فى الاعتبار عند العمل على تلك الالواح

تحياتى 
​


----------



## م.نجلاء (2 أبريل 2011)

Thank u very much..


----------



## iraqivisionary (4 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------

